# Bringing a vehicle to Greece



## manjodavid (Dec 27, 2013)

My wife and I will be renting a house in Kefalonia for 12 months from April 2014 and I had originally intended to drive there via Ancona/Patras with my motor bike in the back of my van. I'm aware of the 6 month period after which a vehicle has to be either registered in Greece, taken out of the Country or taken off the road and was thinking of bringing the van back to the UK in September and possibly registering the bike on Greek plates before the 6 month cut off - any flaws in this so far please? What I hadn't anticipated was the difficulty I'm having in finding a UK insurance company that will allow me more than 90 days driving in Europe. I've tried several to no avail. Any suggestions? Latest plan is to forget about bringing the car and arrange to get the bike shipped to Athens for riding to Patras for the ferry. Yes I know I could buy or hire in Kefalonia and ultimately this may be the only sensible option. Can anyone recommend a courier service who ship items between the Uk and Greece?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

SAGA insurance cover all 365 days around Europe without ANY extra charges (only if your over 50)
also you could try TOWERGATE...they wrote me a "special" policy for my caravan for 365 days
European cover......

Also for peace of mind look at ADAC (like the AA / RAC but German)....I have breakdown
and repatriation cover with them for 80 euro's a year (wife and I)...brilliant. The AA/ RAC will cost
over 300GBP. I have also had to use them when in Italy a few years ago, and great organisation & service

To register the bike in Greece you will need to be resident, have a Greek tax number and truthfully its not
worth the effort! (see my past post on vehicle registration)


----------



## manjodavid (Dec 27, 2013)

Many thanks for that. I've tried saga but because my car is classed as a van - citroen dispatch with side windows and rear seats - it doesn't qualify for the cover you refer to. Renting a car when we need one would seem the best option for us, at least for the first few months. If we decide to stay indefinately we would probably establish a 'permanent' residence and buy something local.


----------

